# Cost for pool water.



## Christy

Does anyone have a recent price estimate for a tanker full of water to fill a swimming pool?  I was just quoted $285 per truckload   as part of an estimate for a liner replacement and pool refill.  That seems to be a bit high in my opinion.


----------



## Baja28

1bdz will know or can find out real quick.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Christy said:


> Does anyone have a recent price estimate for a tanker full of water to fill a swimming pool?  I was just quoted $285 per truckload   as part of an estimate for a liner replacement and pool refill.  That seems to be a bit high in my opinion.


Holy crap!   You better get the hose out.


----------



## huntr1

Christy said:


> Does anyone have a recent price estimate for a tanker full of water to fill a swimming pool?  I was just quoted $285 per truckload   as part of an estimate for a liner replacement and pool refill.  That seems to be a bit high in my opinion.


Midnight fill up from neighbor's garden hose = free.


----------



## jetmonkey

I usually pay ~$1.25 per liter


----------



## Larry Gude

*I'll take...*



Chasey_Lane said:


> Holy crap!   You better get the hose out.



...famous quotes by famous people for $1,000, Alex.


Eliot Spitzer?


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Larry Gude said:


> ...famous quotes by famous people for $1,000, Alex.
> 
> 
> Eliot Spitzer?


----------



## Christy

Chasey_Lane said:


> Holy crap!  You better get the hose out.


 
That is what I did the last time we did a complete liner replacement.  Will probably do it again, but was just curious to see what the going rate is and if the $285 is an extremely jacked up price.  If the freakin water is jacked up that high, I'm going to have to assume that the cost quote for my liner is jacked up as well.


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> Does anyone have a recent price estimate for a tanker full of water to fill a swimming pool?  I was just quoted $285 per truckload   as part of an estimate for a liner replacement and pool refill.  That seems to be a bit high in my opinion.



That's what I heard from someone getting a new pool liner and refill. She said around $300 a truckload.


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> That's what I heard from someone getting a new pool liner and refill. She said around $300 a truckload.


 
For that price, they'd better be pumping if from the fountain of youth!  That is absurd!


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> For that price, they'd better be pumping if from the fountain of youth!  That is absurd!



Their liner is going in today and they will be using their hose for the refill.


----------



## Christy

BTW, it would take 3 truck loads of water to even come close to filling my pool.


----------



## Baja28

Christy said:


> For that price, they'd better be pumping if from the fountain of youth!  That is absurd!


You priced diesel fuel, insurance, tires, tree air fresheners lately?? :tightwad:


----------



## bresamil

Christy said:


> For that price, they'd better be pumping if from the fountain of youth!  That is absurd!



They get the water from your fire hydrant, then pay METCOM.


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> Their liner is going in today and they will be using their hose for the refill.


 
Who did they get their liner from?


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> Who did they get their liner from?



I'll ask again but I think they got it on E-bay. The place in Callaway was a few hundred $$$ less than the place in Solomons for installation.


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> I'll ask again but I think they got it on E-bay. The place in Callaway was a few hundred $$$ less than the place in Solomons for installation.


 
Send me the info on it, I'm curious as far as doing a cost comparison.  Trying to decide if I want to order the liner myself, hire someone on my own to install the liner, and acquire the water via garden hose.  OR pay one place a flat fee for everything at the cost of $3100.


----------



## jetmonkey

Christy said:


> Send me the info on it, I'm curious as far as doing a cost comparison.  Trying to decide if I want to order the liner myself, hire someone on my own to install the liner, and acquire the water via garden hose.  OR pay one place a flat fee for everything at the cost of $3100.


You'll have to start charging admission.


----------



## Dye Tied

Crispy, I sent the requested info to your work email. Their pool is filling as I type


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> Crispy, I sent the requested info to your work email. Their pool is filling as I type


 
Got it! thanks!  

I really should just do it all myself, (measure, order, install, and fill), I just hate dealing with it.


----------



## Christy

jetmonkey said:


> You'll have to start charging admission.


----------



## BadGirl

Christy said:


> Got it! thanks!
> 
> I really should just do it all myself, (measure, order, install, and fill), I just hate dealing with it.


Just have a "pre-pool party" to take care of the cleaning, filling, conditioning, etc.  I'll help ya!


----------



## Dye Tied

Christy said:


> Got it! thanks!
> 
> I really should just do it all myself, (measure, order, install, and fill), I just hate dealing with it.



They knew the size of the pool so it was easy.


----------



## flomaster

Thats about the right price.  the biggest deal with the liner is getting it to set flat and weighted down to eliminate wrinkles.  My pool is just over 20,000 gallons so I got 2 truck loads and paid $400 and change last year.  The kick in the butt is the company that delivers the waters name is Pitcher.   I filled it enough to set the liner then let the house do the rest.


----------



## Christy

BadGirl said:


> Just have a "pre-pool party" to take care of the cleaning, filling, conditioning, etc. I'll help ya!


 
It is the installation that I'm worried about, I watched my last one get installed and it did not look easy.


----------



## Christy

Dye Tied said:


> They knew the size of the pool so it was easy.


 

I know the size, it's just an odd shape, so the prefab liners won't work.


----------



## Christy

flomaster said:


> Thats about the right price. the biggest deal with the liner is getting it to set flat and weighted down to eliminate wrinkles. My pool is just over 20,000 gallons so I got 2 truck loads and paid $400 and change last year. The kick in the butt is the company that delivers the waters name is Pitcher.  I filled it enough to set the liner then let the house do the rest.


 
I'm not quite sure how many gallons it takes to fill my pool, it is 18X38 with a shallow end and a deep end.  

I would love to just leave it closed this summer, and deal with it all next year, but I've been out-voted.


----------



## flomaster

Christy said:


> I'm not quite sure how many gallons it takes to fill my pool, it is 18X38 with a shallow end and a deep end.
> 
> I would love to just leave it closed this summer, and deal with it all next year, but I've been out-voted.



Mine is 16 X 36.  Built same.  Price you pay for a pool.  Added the pool cleaner last year and watched my electric bill go up up up!!!!!!


----------



## johnjrval424

flomaster said:


> Thats about the right price.  the biggest deal with the liner is getting it to set flat and weighted down to eliminate wrinkles.  My pool is just over 20,000 gallons so I got 2 truck loads and paid $400 and change last year.  The kick in the butt is the *company that delivers the waters name is Pitcher*.   I filled it enough to set the liner then let the house do the rest.



Will never, ever, ever, ever, as long as I live, ever use them again.  What a nightmare!  Wanted to charge me for a Saturday rate after they offered to come out on Saturday because they couldn't do it any other day!  Uh - if you offer (with no mention of an increased charge, mind you) then I'm paying you the regular rate.  I didn't ask you to come out on Saturday - you offered!

Anyway, I am getting a full tanker from SJ Johnson for $185.  They finished filling up my pool (inground - took 5 tankers and a piece) when we resurfaced the whole thing 2 years ago.  Good people!  Will come out within a day or so.

Hope it's not too late...


----------



## flomaster

johnjrval424 said:


> Will never, ever, ever, ever, as long as I live, ever use them again.  What a nightmare!  Wanted to charge me for a Saturday rate after they offered to come out on Saturday because they couldn't do it any other day!  Uh - if you offer (with no mention of an increased charge, mind you) then I'm paying you the regular rate.  I didn't ask you to come out on Saturday - you offered!
> 
> Anyway, I am getting a full tanker from SJ Johnson for $185.  They finished filling up my pool (inground - took 5 tankers and a piece) when we resurfaced the whole thing 2 years ago.  Good people!  Will come out within a day or so.
> 
> Hope it's not too late...



Glad you got a better deal.  Will half to refer to this when and if I ever have to do this again.


----------



## Bruzilla

Larry Gude said:


> ...famous quotes by famous people for $1,000, Alex.
> 
> 
> Eliot Spitzer?



That's "who is Eliot Spitzer".  Your answer must be in the form of a question!


----------



## Christy

johnjrval424 said:


> Anyway, I am getting a full tanker from SJ Johnson for *$185*. They finished filling up my pool (inground - took 5 tankers and a piece) when we resurfaced the whole thing 2 years ago. Good people! Will come out within a day or so.
> 
> Hope it's not too late...


 
That's a much better price.   Thank you soooo much.


----------



## johnjrval424

Christy said:


> That's a much better price.   Thank you soooo much.



S.J. Johnson, Inc.


----------



## jetmonkey

Christy said:


> I'm not quite sure how many gallons it takes to fill my pool, it is 18X38 with a shallow end and a deep end.
> 
> I would love to just leave it closed this summer, and deal with it all next year, but I've been out-voted.


Democracy sucks. Overthrow the current regime and install yourself as a philosopher-king. Rule with an iron fist.


----------



## Christy

jetmonkey said:


> Democracy sucks. Overthrow the current regime and install yourself as a philosopher-king. Rule with an iron fist.


 
Unpossible.   You already know who's the boss of me.


----------



## Christy

johnjrval424 said:


> S.J. Johnson, Inc.


 
Was the $185 for the 3,000 gallon tanker or the 6,000 gallon tanker?


----------



## johnjrval424

Christy said:


> Was the $185 for the 3,000 gallon tanker or the 6,000 gallon tanker?



6000.  For some reason, there is only a $15 difference so I told her to bring the 6000 and if I need it all, then fine.  Otherwise, the next customer will have a few gallons on me.  I'm filling a very large inground pool, trying to bring the level up to the skimmer for opening on 5/17!


----------



## Pete

I know a guy getting a pool put in right now.  They are filling it next week and he was quoted $1000 for 4 truckloads.


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> I know a guy getting a pool put in right now. They are filling it next week and he was quoted $1000 for 4 truckloads.


 
I'm not filling my entire pool up, just enough to flatten out the liner.  I still may go the way of the water hose, but I figure if I'm investing the money in to a new liner, I may as well throw in the extra couple hundred to make sure the liner lays nicely.  It will be more labor intensive to keep the liner in place using the water hose method.


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> I'm not filling my entire pool up, just enough to flatten out the liner.  I still may go the way of the water hose, but I figure if I'm investing the money in to a new liner, I may as well throw in the extra couple hundred to make sure the liner lays nicely.  It will be more labor intensive to keep the liner in place using the water hose method.



Are you on city water?


----------



## Christy

Pete said:


> Are you on city water?


 
It's a bit of a hybrid.  It's not really "city water", more like a very large community well.  We have a huge water tower in the hood and we pay a water bill, but it isn't nearly the amount you'd pay for city water.


----------



## onebdzee

Cullins Trucking 301-769-3674

I think the rate is $185 per truck load(6,000 gallons) and they don't charge you for a weekend delivery....don't quote me on the price though


----------



## Pete

Christy said:


> It's a bit of a hybrid.  It's not really "city water", more like a very large community well.  We have a huge water tower in the hood and we pay a water bill, but it isn't nearly the amount you'd pay for city water.



If it is not based on usage cool, if it is hope no busibody narcs you out.


----------



## jsouthan

johnjrval424 said:


> Anyway, I am getting a full tanker from SJ Johnson for $185.  They finished filling up my pool (inground - took 5 tankers and a piece) when we resurfaced the whole thing 2 years ago.  Good people!  Will come out within a day or so.
> 
> Hope it's not too late...



I'm a little behind the times, but I was just going to reply with this same company.  We used them last August to fill our brand new pool and it was also $185 then for 6000 gallons.  We thought we were going to need 5 truckloads, but the guy that brought it was very nice and after the 4th one let us know how much extra the 5th one would leave, so we did not have them bring it and they didn't charge us for it either, even though we had ordered 5.  I thought they were very honest and nice to deal with, as I had called to set it up myself and they made sure to make notes about when our pool was being plastered and had their trucks here just when they said they would.


----------

